# oh the priceless irony...



## KenpoTex (Sep 24, 2008)

> Audit: ATF lost 76 weapons, hundreds of laptops
> By LARA JAKES JORDAN
> Associated Press Writer
> 
> ...



And these are the idiots that think they should be the ones that make policy when it comes to our right to own weapons...

kinda funny how they hold gun dealers to a higher standard of precision with regard to their record-keeping than even they seem to be capable of.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 24, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> And these are the idiots that think they should be the ones that make policy when it comes to our right to own weapons...
> 
> kinda funny how they hold gun dealers to a higher standard of precision with regard to their record-keeping than even they seem to be capable of.


If a gun dealer were that careless they would be facing  federal charges!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 24, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> If a gun dealer were that careless they would be facing  federal charges!



Funny how that works.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 24, 2008)

Yet another example of how the government elite get away with things us poor serfs would be crucified for. 
So much for equality under the law.


----------

